

"I went to see Hawkwind and the Pink Fairies in 1972 and I think I am still there" - petesmithy
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7741457.stm

======
michael_dorfman
Kudos on the title-- you definitely got the best quote.

